# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > HoL Archive >  Milners Safe Company Limited - Board Minute Books 1874 - 1935

## H o L

A complete series of Milners' Board Meeting Minute Books.
Covers the period 14th August 1874, the first meeting after incorporation, to 1935.

----------


## H o L

Milners Safe Company Limited Minute Book Volume 1, covering the period 14th August 1874 to 17th October 1879.



The first entry records (pages 1-8): First meeting of the board; Held at the offices of the company, Cornhill on Friday 14th August 1874; Present C J Ritchie, M B Loch, N Clay and D R Ratcliff; Topics include:  C J Ritchie chairman; Articles agreed 29th July 1874; Share capital; Quorum for Board Meetings; Confirmed appointment of R D Ratcliff; Bankers appointed; Solicitors appointed; Broker appointed; Auditors appointed; Company Secretary appointed; First issue of 10,500 shares; Allotment of shares; Ordinary Board Meetings 2nd Friday every month; Managing Directors discretion to act on behalf of company; Cheques to be signed by two directors; Attaching Company Seal to documents; Reject (share) applicants reimbursed. Signed by C J Richie.

    

In all there are 330 written up pages recording Board meetings to 17th October 1879.

----------


## H o L

Milners Safe Company Limited Minute Book Volume 2, covering the period 14th November 1879 to 10th October 1884.



The first entry records: Meeting held at Milners Buildings, Finsbury London on Friday November14th 1879; Present C J Ritchie, J Charley, Clay, D R Ratcliffe; Minutes of previous meeting read and approved. Topics include; Bank balances; Bills receivable; Transfers submitted/certificates granted; Certificates cancelled; Cheques drawn; Advertising; Slotting machine for safe hinges ordered; Agent for the East; Boiler flues; Alum quotation/contract; Claim re non supply of iron. Signed by C J Ritchie, Chairman.


   
In all there are 314 written up pages recording Board meetings to the 10th October 1884.

----------


## H o L

Milners Safe Company Limited Minute Book Volume 3, covering the period 14th November 1884 to 9th July 1889.



The first entry records (pages 1-3): Meeting held at Milners Buildings, Finsbury London on Friday November 14 1884; Present: C J Ritchie, W Charley, D R Ratcliff, W Mackenzie. Topics discussed include: Bank Balance; Bills received, Transfers approved and certificates issued; Certificates cancelled; Report on the special section know used by the company; Report on the hydraulic riveting machine; commission rates on Government sales; unpaid account; Safes sent to Calcutta Exhibition be returned; Cheques received; Salary of the Debenture Trustee; Notice given to Mr Woodbridge; Signed C Ritchie.

 

In all there are 263 written up pages recording Board Meetings to 9th July 1889.

----------


## H o L

Milners Safe Company Limited Minute Book Volume 4, covering the period 11th July 1889 to June 2nd 1892.



The first entry records (pages 1 - 2): Meeting held at Finsbury on Thursday July 11th 1889; Present: Daniel R Ratcliff in the Chair, Sir William J Charley, Major W M Mackenzie, Samuel Studd, James J Ritchie. Topics Discussed/Resolved include: Bills receivable; Transfers approved/certificates granted; cheques issued drawn; Whitehead/Probyn case; Transfer books closed 12th - 26th. Balance sheet for past year considered; Ratcliff extra remuneration; Studd honorariums; Report & Accounts/sharholders dividend. Signed Daniel R Ratcliff.



In all there are 261 written up pages recording Board Meetings up to 2 June 1892.

----------

